# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ищу: Надстройку для работы с прайс листами для 8.3 УТ

## jjoloka

Необходима надстройка для работы с прайс листами, а именно для анализа прайслистов, т.е. получения среза информации по нескольким/десяткам поставщиков в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений, конкатенации одинаковых товаров и т.п

----------


## avm3110

> Необходима надстройка для работы с прайс листами


Указанная Вами задача решается не через "надстройку над прайс-листами", а написанием (хоть внутреннего, хоть внешнего) отчета, который может обрабатывать необходимые справочники и регистры.

----------


## jjoloka

А я думал решается обработкой ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, только для 8.3. не могу найти)

----------


## arccos6pi

> А я думал решается обработкой ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, только для 8.3. не могу найти)


нет,это не решается обработкой ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента,она предназначена совсем для другого
это решается,например,вот этим - Мегапрайс PRO: программа 1С (импорт, обработка, анализ прайсов поставщиков, маркетинг, закупки) для УТ10 и УТ11.1

----------


## jjoloka

> нет,это не решается обработкой ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента,она предназначена совсем для другого
> это решается,например,вот этим - Мегапрайс PRO: программа 1С (импорт, обработка, анализ прайсов поставщиков, маркетинг, закупки) для УТ10 и УТ11.1


Мне бы хватило бы обработки ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, а остальное вполне решается встроенными функциями и прайс-листами.

----------


## avm3110

> Мне бы хватило бы обработки ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног оДокумента


Уважаемый, какую задачу вы собираетесь решать? Если это 




> анализ прайслистов, т.е. получения среза информации по нескольким/десяткам поставщиков в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений,


То решать подобное через "Загрузку данных" - бессмысленное сотрясение воздуха.

Ещё раз, повторите плз, какая задача стоит перед Вами?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Мне бы хватило бы обработки ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, а остальное вполне решается встроенными функциями и прайс-листами.


http://rghost.ru/7htJXczSB
http://rghost.ru/6hqpT9BGS
Чем они отличаются друг от друга я не помню,ну попробуйте обе

---------- Post added at 08:13 ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 ----------




> Уважаемый, какую задачу вы собираетесь решать? Если это 
> 
> 
> То решать подобное через "Загрузку данных" - бессмысленное сотрясение воздуха.
> 
> Ещё раз, повторите плз, какая задача стоит перед Вами?


я так понимаю задача именно та,которая описана в первом сообщении...только за ее решение не готовы платить...люди привыкли к халяве

----------


## avm3110

> я так понимаю задача именно та,которая описана в первом сообщении


Вообще-то "загрузка" (чтение "из вне" и запись в "справочники") и "анализ" - задачи абсолютно разные по своей природе (задачи класса OLTP и задачи класса OLAP). Тогда каким боком задача описанная в топике может быть связана с "загрузкой данных"?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Вообще-то "загрузка" (чтение "из вне" и запись в "справочники") и "анализ" - задачи абсолютно разные по своей природе (задачи класса OLTP и задачи класса OLAP). Тогда каким боком задача описанная в топике может быть связана с "загрузкой данных"?


может у него какой регистр периодический для таких целей есть...но нормального анализа ни цен,ни условий поставок там не получишь

----------


## avm3110

> может у него какой регистр периодический для таких целей есть


Вообще-то как правило для таких вещей как "курс валюты" и "цена по прайс-листу" обычно используют именно регистры сведений, а такие вещи как себестоимость "строят" на регистрах накоплений в реквизитах.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Вообще-то как правило для таких вещей как "курс валюты" и "цена по прайс-листу" обычно используют именно регистры сведений, а такие вещи как себестоимость "строят" на регистрах накоплений в реквизитах.


этот тут причем?

---------- Post added at 13:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:30 ----------

я знаю разницу между регистрами сведений и накоплений

----------


## avm3110

> этот тут причем?





> я знаю разницу между регистрами сведений и накоплений


Судя по первой фразе во второй своей фразе Вы явно преувеличиваете.

Задача - "получения среза информации по нескольким/десяткам поставщиков в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений, конкатенации одинаковых товаров и т.п " решается именно на уровне запросов к соответствующим регистрам сведений и накоплений. Для человека "знающего разницу" это очевидно.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Судя по первой фразе во второй своей фразе Вы явно преувеличиваете.
> 
> Задача - "получения среза информации по нескольким/десяткам поставщиков в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений, конкатенации одинаковых товаров и т.п " решается именно на уровне запросов к соответствующим регистрам сведений и накоплений. Для человека "знающего разницу" это очевидно.


хорошо,объясню для тех кто в танке
1)ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  гоДокумента для УФ может писать данные в регистры сведений

2)ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  гоДокумента может загружать данные в ТЧ документов,которые при проведении могут делать движения по нужным регистрам сведений/накопления
так понятно?

----------


## avm3110

> так понятно?


Это видно именно Вам "в танке" не понятна разница между "чтением/запись" (а операции записи в 1С всегда реализуется только и объектной модели)  куда-либо и "анализом" различных срезов данных "в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений, конкатенации одинаковых товаров и т.п ", которые очень эффективно реализуются именно запросной моделью данных.

Что очень и очень печально

----------


## arccos6pi

> Это видно именно Вам "в танке" не понятна разница между "чтением/запись" (а операции записи в 1С всегда реализуется только и объектной модели)  куда-либо и "анализом" различных срезов данных "в рамках номенклатур и их ценовых предложений, конкатенации одинаковых товаров и т.п ", которые очень эффективно реализуются именно запросной моделью данных.
> 
> Что очень и очень печально


а в 1с запросы отменили?
человек черным по белому написал



> Мне бы хватило бы обработки ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента, а остальное вполне решается встроенными функциями и прайс-листами.

----------


## avm3110

> а в 1с запросы отменили?


На платформа 1С пока ещё* любая операция записи* идёт исключительно в объектной модели, использовать запросную модель для таких целей *нельзя*. не знали? 





> человек черным по белому написал


Человек в топике поставил одну задачи, а ниже начал обсуждать совсем иную. Ему простительно, он видно плохо разбирается в 1С. А вот вы?

----------


## arccos6pi

> На платформа 1С пока ещё* любая операция записи* идёт исключительно в объектной модели, использовать запросную модель для таких целей *нельзя*. не знали?


Для записи ему как раз и нужна обработка ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента




> Человек в топике поставил одну задачи, а ниже начал обсуждать совсем иную. Ему простительно, он видно плохо разбирается в 1С. А вот вы?


а я оперирую тем,что ТС тут пишет
я точно не знаю конфу(10,3/11),я не знаю насколько она у него изменена
пока все это гадание на кофейной гуще

----------


## avm3110

> Для записи ему как раз и нужна обработка


В топике нет ни слова про "запись", есть только задача "анализ"



> а я оперирую тем,что ТС тут пишет


Я именно на "что ТС пишет" в топике и опираюсь.

----------


## arccos6pi

> В топике нет ни слова про "запись", есть только задача "анализ"
> 
> Я именно на "что ТС пишет" в топике и опираюсь.


в топике есть


> Мне бы хватило бы обработки *ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента*, а остальное вполне решается встроенными функциями и прайс-листами.


что делает эта обработка?

----------

